# Is USC MFA in film/tv worth the debt?



## Jedi Master2010 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi, I just got admitted to USC's MFA program for film/tv. I won't get my financial aid info until next week, but I hear USC doesn't offer much (if any) aid for film MFAs. Would it be easy find a job in the film industry after graduation (Ideally, I'd like to direct). Would I be able to pay back my loans after a couple years or would it take longer? How long will I likely be in debt? Thanks so much.


----------

